# A good site for christmas



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Having been to Glastonbury and Oldbury hill in recent weeks and off to Cirencester this weekend we are having a great time in our van and are looking at going away over Christmas.

We booked a site at Minehead via the Caravan club (21-26 Dec) and its will cost £90, our friends (also MHF members) will have to pay even more as they have 2 kids and a dog.

Can anyone suggest a good spot for Christmas (CS/CL etc) thats not to expensive. We will be in 2 vans, 4 adults, 2 kids and a dog. We are thinking of Devon, Dorset, Somerset, South Wales, Herefordshire, Glostershire etc (within 3-4 hours of Portsmouth). We would like a site that is not to exposed but has some views / walks / pub etc. The site must have EHU, water, showers, CDP.

If anyone knows of such a site open over Christmas we would be most greatful.

Bubblehead


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's a nice aire just outside Bethlehem


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

tonyt said:


> There's a nice aire just outside Bethlehem


 :lol: Nah, I just heard - it's fully booked. Looks like wildcamping might be the order of the day :wink:

Gerald


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Slightly off topic but I didn't realise motorhomes were allowed at butlins minehead? How can you book or get info on that - can't find it on the butlins website.


nvm - just realised you mentioned anything about butlins!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There is a camping site at Butlins Minehead not sure if it as open at Christmas though 01634 703331 is the administration number



Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Bubblehead ...I DO realise that this will not appeal to you but thought it may to someone else looking who does not live in the area lol!!
http://www.southsealeisurepark.com/ Ana xx


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

TonyT

Thought about Bethlehem but might start the old hay fever off :lol: Is wild camping where you shre with the donkey?

I dont fancy Butlins much for Christmas, rather have a nice little CL / CS

Bubblehead


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'd definitely prefer wild camping (with donkeys) to Butlins.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

what does CL / CS mean?

Thanks


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

A bit further south maybe, but Red Funnel ferries are doing a special deal of £115. This is for 5 nights stay with hook up etc and the cost of your return ticket to the Isle of Wight. We were there last week and the weather felt like May! We're Islanders born and brewed so we're bound to favour I guess, but if you want a lovley break at Christmas, try The Orchards at Newbridge near Yarmouth. It'll have all that you need, even an indoor heated pool, laundry and shop. It's a family run terraced site, the showers are to die for, there's mH facilities and of course the Island is so pretty at this time of year with it's 1000 miles of footpaths and beach walks for the dogs.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Rightz said:


> what does CL / CS mean?


CL = Certificated Location (Caravan Club)
CS = Certificated Site (Camping and Caravanning Club)

Both are similar - smaller sites, up to 5 units, with limited facilities, but at a lower cost than campsites. Usually famers' fields, sometimes with toilets, showers and hookup. You need to be a member of the relevant club to book and stay there.

Gerald


----------



## 104236 (May 1, 2007)

This site, http://www.cwmcuttan.com may be worth a look. A group of us are going there this weekend. I don't know if the owner is a member of this forum but they certainly are members of another forum and seem very friendly and accomodating.


----------

